# NZ to US medic



## katelbug (Aug 3, 2022)

Hi all,
My partner is looking to move from NZ to the US for a job opportunity. I am an EMT from NZ who is interested in continuing my education and career over in the US. It is difficult to find information regarding the process of transferring, employment, studies and recognition of prior tertiary education and authority to practice levels. A few questions;
-What is the equivalent for an EMT from NZ in America and is that recognised when it comes to future learning and employment opportunities?
-What are the processes and limitations when it comes to both future studies? As I wish to finish my Bachelors in Paramedicine and eventually progress to ALS. 
-How does one go about enquiring regarding the enrolment into tertiary studies as well as finding employment?

Thank you all in advance;
Kate


----------

